

Show HN: Brainly. App I hacked while you watched the Facebook IPO - rmATinnovafy

This is a little tool I made for myself. Had been meaning to write it for a while, but never had the chance.&#60;p&#62;Decided to do it while I followed the Facebook IPO.
It was way more fun than seeing people make millions...&#60;p&#62;About it:&#60;p&#62;PHP
Bootstrap&#60;p&#62;It is quite slow, because it goes over a 150,000+ word dictionary three times before the html is generated.&#60;p&#62;But, in my defense, I just run it on my XAMPP install and is pretty snappy.&#60;p&#62;So hey, check it out. I have my flame suit on already.<p>clicky:  http://brainly.innovafy.com
======
mikeevans
I got the following:

benempted benes generosity wrangles wrangling

There's more than three words :P

~~~
rmATinnovafy
Its not a bug, but a feature.

I promise!

 _serious_

I know it happens. Due the way I turned the dictionary into an array.

Its a 150,000+ long string of words. Plan to run a regex to fix it. Some day.

------
dangrossman
> It is quite slow, because it goes over a 150,000+ word dictionary three
> times before the html is generated.

I'm curious what you mean by this. Why would you have to scan a dictionary
more than once?

------
yossilac
Site appears to be down.

